# Dirtpark Hamburg



## Alex404 (12. Juli 2012)

Hi zusammen

Ich fahre seit einiger Zeit MTB (meistens Sachsenwald) und seit neustem auch öfter mal nach Winterberg.
Leider ist das immer einige Kilometer entfernt und man muss direkt ein Wochenend Event draus machen.

Ich besitze ein Grundstück mit einer ebenen Fläche von ca. 250 x 20 Metern. Ohne Neigung, aber mit Wällen, die man optimal in Drops umbauen kann. Daher kam mir die Überlegung einen eigenen Dirttrack aufzubauen. Ein paar Drops, Wallrides, Northshore Elemente, Tables...einfach Spaß haben.

Das Grundstück ist ca 30 Min östlich vom Hamburger Zentrum. Besteht Interesse da mitzuwirken? Ist der Bedarf überhaupt da hier im Norden? Das soll nichts zum Geld verdienen werden, sondern einfach nur Fun. Dafür müssten aber einige Hände mit anpacken.

Wer ernsthaftes Interesse hat, schreibt doch einfach hier rein, oder mir eine PN. 

Würde mich echt freuen!


----------



## Hoppes (13. Juli 2012)

Klingt gut! Viel Erfolg!
Wohn leider zu weit weg, bin aber ab und an in Hamburg und werd sicher mal vorbeigucken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (18. Juli 2012)

Hi,
feine Idee. Ich fahre selbst durch den Hamburger Osten und würde mich auch über Abwechselung freuen. Allerdings fände ich einen Pumptrack für die Grundstücksgröße passender und so was gibts hier, meines Wissens gar nicht. Könntest du dich auch damit anfreunden? Jedenfalls zu Anfang. Ich denke mit ein paar Leuten kann man da was rchtig geiles, in kurzer Zeit zaubern.


----------



## Alex404 (19. Juli 2012)

Bei der Größe könnte man evtl beides machen. Das Projekt kommt aber auch nur zustande, wenn genügend Menpower dahinter steht. Wenn man es schafft 15-20 Mann zusammen zu kriegen, dann könnte man das in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## Spacetime (19. Juli 2012)

dabei, kenne noch ein paar Leute die vielleicht auch mit machen würden.


----------



## Schoberson (19. Juli 2012)

Ein Kumpel von mir ist Garten- und Landschaftsbauer, fährt aber leider nicht selbst, aber evtl. würde er uns mal fürn Wochenende seinen Minibagger leihen. Evtl. kommen wir dann auch mit weniger Leuten aus.
Hast du denn schon Pläne wie der Track aussehen soll?


----------



## Schoberson (19. Juli 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> dabei, kenne noch ein paar Leute die vielleicht auch mit machen würden.


Das ist ja mal ein Wort. 
Bis Samstag! Können uns ja schonmal Gedanken machen, wenn wir die Berge hochschieben.


----------



## Egika (19. Juli 2012)

Die Strecke in Volksdorf kennt Ihr schon?
http://www.schlickjumper.de/artikel/view.php?artkey=73


----------



## Schoberson (19. Juli 2012)

Egika schrieb:


> Die Strecke in Volksdorf kennt Ihr schon?
> http://www.schlickjumper.de/artikel/view.php?artkey=73


Herrliche BMX-Strecke!!!

@ Alex 404
Deine Idee Dirtpark und Pumptrack vereinen ist auch genial. Das eine muss das andere ja nicht ausschließen.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (19. Juli 2012)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal ein Wort.
> Bis Samstag! Können uns ja schonmal Gedanken machen, wenn wir die Berge hochschieben.



Ich bin auch dabei!!!!


----------



## Schoberson (19. Juli 2012)

Samstag oder beim Bauen oder Beides?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel89 (19. Juli 2012)

Samstag leider nicht, wir fahren ja Sonntag nach Winterberg. Aber zum bauen,schuften und ggf Ideen einbringen auf jeden Fall


----------



## Schoberson (19. Juli 2012)

Sehr schön. Dann kriegen wir ja doch ein paar Leute zusammen.


----------



## Mr.Nox (19. Juli 2012)

Was heißt denn Osten. Ich wohn in Bergedorf und ein privater Dirtpark mit Pumptrack wäre der Hammer. Dann fahren die kleinen Kiddies die Absprünge nicht kaputt.


----------



## BigHart (19. Juli 2012)

Ich wär auch in allen Belangen dabei


----------



## Alex404 (19. Juli 2012)

Das Gelände ist in 21526 Hohenhorn. 10 Min. von Bergedorf. Weitere Details würde ich dann mit den entsprechenden Interessenten in einer privaten Gruppe besprechen.


----------



## Tommessen (19. Juli 2012)

Hi,könnt ich mir auch gut vorstellen mit einzusteigen,wohn knapp 10min von Hohenhorn entfernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (20. Juli 2012)

Alex mach doch mal eine IG auf und lade ein


----------



## shbiker (20. Juli 2012)

Moin zusammen,

das hört sich ja interessant an. Wäre ja auch eine schöne Möglichkeit für einen Tourenfahrer wie mich zum üben. Wenn Andree einen kleinen Bagger organisieren kann, ich könnte diesen notfalls auch fahren. Bin also auch dabei!

Jörg


----------



## Drahtesel89 (20. Juli 2012)

läuft doch maximal


----------



## mxsilver (20. Juli 2012)

Wäre natürlich auch dabei...


----------



## To-Je (20. Juli 2012)

super Idee - Interesse hätte ich auch an einer Strecke! 

Zum Anfang sollte es aber einen Streckenplan geben - einfach so drauf los und die Oberfläche des Grundstücks in eine Wellenbahn verwandeln ist leichter gesagt als getan! Da steckt viel Arbeit drin. Ein Bagger besser ein Radlader wäre sehr von Vorteil.  
Vermutlich reicht auch die Bodenqualität nicht aus, daraus eine dauerhaft haltbare Strecke zu modelieren. Nur den Mutterboden und den daruter befindlichen Sandboden zu Hügeln zusammenschieben wird nicht reichen. Nach einer Woche Regen ist alles aufgeweicht und geht in die Breite...


----------



## Alex404 (22. Juli 2012)

bin bis Mittwoch noch in Wien und gründe dann mal ne private Gruppe. Die Resonanz ist ja schon sehr vielversprechend.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (30. Juli 2012)

klingt interessant!

halt mich gern per PN auf dem Laufenden, mein Vorschlag wäre nach Besichtigung einen Parcours zu bauen, wie Trainingsparcours in den Bikeparks ... sowas fänd ich am fettesten und für die Fläche / Topographic wohl schätzungsweise das sinnvollste ...
aber bei/ nach Besichtigung weiß man mehr ;D

bis denn


----------



## additionquadrat (4. August 2012)

hallo alex,

ich will auch mitschaufeln und fahren. ich wohne im süden von hamburg, bin schichtarbeiter (kann also nicht immer) und habe lust bei euch mitzuwirken.

mfg additionquadrat


----------



## Fotocase (4. August 2012)

Cool nummer.

Das ist nur 5 min von mir entfernt.

Hohenhorn ist super das blitz die rennleitung immer in der ortsmitte 

Aber ich wäre auch dabei !!!


----------



## Alex404 (4. August 2012)

Habe alle Interessierten in eine Private Gruppe eingeladen. Dort können wir alles weitere besprechen.

Jeder der Interesse hat an einer Dirt Strecke mitzuwirken, schreibe mir bitte eine PN. Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fotocase (4. August 2012)

Ok


----------



## RKDirt (29. August 2012)

Hallo, wir haben auch ein Dirtpark Projekt am laufen ist gerad große renovierung ist eher unbekannt in Hamburg Öjendorf gelegen wir sind immer auf der suche nach motivierten buddlern bei interesse könnt ihr euch gerne auf unserer facebookseite melden bzw ne nachricht schreiben http://www.facebook.com/Dirtparkojendorf 

Gruß
RKDirt


----------



## Mr.Nox (18. September 2012)

hiho, wie siehts aus? wo, wie und wann kann man euch denn mal kennenlernen und schnacken?


----------



## Fotocase (18. September 2012)

ich glaube das hat sich hier schon lange wieder erledigt!


----------



## Drahtesel89 (18. September 2012)

Das glauben wir leider auch. Er wollte sich ja zwecks Besichtigungstermin melden-tat er nicht... :/


----------



## Fotocase (18. September 2012)

Ja wie immer eben!nichts neues !


----------



## RKDirt (22. Oktober 2012)

Müsst ihr alle zu uns kommen  ist aber wohl eher zu wärmeren Jahreszeiten wieder was los ^^


----------



## Mr.Nox (23. Oktober 2012)

Ist das der in Öjendorf? Da sind mir die Dirts zu weiter auseinander...


----------



## RKDirt (23. Oktober 2012)

Ist noch alles im Umbau 
aber bis Frühling wird wohl eher nichts mehr großartig passieren...
soll eventuell noch ein Pumptrack rein und eine zweite Line die eventuell kleiner wird.
Wie gesagt viel in Planung brauchen daher Helfer ^^

Gruß 
Rutkay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RKDirt (2. Januar 2013)

hab mal eine interessengemeinschaft hier erstellt falls noch wer lust hat 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=953


----------



## Alex404 (13. Mai 2013)

Hi Leute,

ich musste das Projekt letztes Jahr leider auf Eis legen. Aber jetzt gehts endlich los. Sorry, dass ich euch nicht informiert habe. Ich habe eine geheime Facebook Gruppe gegründet, in die ich euch gerne einladen möchte um weitere Sachen zu besprechen.
Sendet mir bitte eure Facebook Email Adresse, wer noch Interesse hat. Würde mich freuen das Projekt nun durchzuziehen!

Gruß, Alex


----------



## Mr.Nox (13. Mai 2013)

Hi, ich hab mich mittlerweile einen anderen Dirtpark-Projekt gewidmet. Erde liegt schon da, Gelände ist auch fix. Mit der Freeridestrecke und einem Dirtpark bin ich gut beschäftigt.


----------



## Alex404 (13. Mai 2013)

Schade. Aber viel Spaß mit dem Track. Würde gerne mal vorbeikommen, wenns soweit ist.


----------



## ollie_rider (27. Mai 2013)

Hi,

ich fahre zwar kein Dirt aber würde trotzdem meine Unterstützung anbieten.


----------

